# Diesel Smell In House



## mikeatrpi (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a Bock oil fired hot water heater in the same room as the oil fired furnace / heat exchanger. I've noticed when the A/C was on, or the heat is on, and the water heater is running, my house occasionally smells like a truck is idling outside. I have also noticed that the "plug" for the inspection port to the firebox on the water heater keeps falling out.

I had some tree limbs overhanging the chimney, so I cut those back. I taped all of the joints on the metal piping with foil tape. Each of these has helped a little bit, but I still have the smell periodically. The oil company said I need a chimney company to check my flue. Of course this is the busy season... while I wait for my appointment to come up, is there anything I can check on my own? 

Thank you!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Open all doors leading to that room. And see if you get the smell then. If not. then that room doesn't have enough combustion air. And a combustion air vent should be added.


----------



## mikeatrpi (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a fresh air vent - the room is in the basement, and one of the basement windows has been replaced with a screen and ducting leading to the floor of the room.

Is it a clue, or coincidence, that the inspection plug keeps falling out? Can I fix that?

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It may be backfiring/delayed ignition on startup and blowing the plug and fumes out. Need to have an experienced oil tech service it/set it up with a combustion analyzer etc.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As Yuri said. Could be a delayed ignition problem.

Not something to take lightly.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It will only get worse and more expensive $$ to repair. Oil improperly burnt can produce CO Carbon monoxide.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with those guys get HVAC tech guy come out and check it out It is delayed ingtion and this is very serious matter to take care of it. ( A HVAC tech will have to check the combustion chamber to see any damage there )

I allready went thru few time myself { I am allready qualifed to deal with this } 

And have the HVAC guy replace the nozzle tip as well { that should be done every year anyway}

Merci,
Marc


----------



## ejsharp (Oct 22, 2010)

You gota quit parking the 18 wheeler in the living room!


----------



## mikeatrpi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips! The oil tech just left. My burner was a MESS. The diagnosis was this - the fins in the flue in the water heater were caked with junk. He had to use a long serrated knife tool to clean it up. He also replaced the "eye" since it was heat damaged, and did a tune up with a nozzle, etc. He said that it was likely delayed firing and would blow smoke out into the room, which the furnace would pick up from ambient air and pump through the house. 

Lesson learned, keep up the maintenance plan on the water heater!


----------

